# nutrtional guide



## vicsam (Jul 4, 2008)

i am reading this book to help with my diet check it out, see wot u think

http://by129w.bay129.mail.live.com/mail/ScanAttachment.aspx?messageid=7089b5cb-9f9b-4924-8b83-561c1abec711&bissafe=False&attindex=0&cp=20127&attdepth=0


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Link dont work dude.

Geo


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

aye you've given us a link to one of your emails lol


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I got



> Windows Live Hotmail wasn't able to complete this request. Microsoft may contact you about any issues you report.


Which TBH is more beneficial for your nutritional knowledge than most things i read on the internet or in magazines these days

Stick by Microsofts words above and you shall get equally as huge as anything you read by the folk at maximuscle


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

After scanning this book a while back I found it ok

What are you trying to do with your body?

ie goals


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

putting the link back on may have been easier..


----------

